
Judging a book through its cover - kercker
https://news.mit.edu/2016/computational-imaging-method-reads-closed-books-0909
======
ggggtez
This will be used to read your mail without opening it, if anyone wasn't yet
sure. It reads through 9 layers. If you read from both sides of an envelope,
that's 18 layers. So, the envelope is 2, and 5 sheets trifolded makes 17
layers total. So letters with 5 or less pages can now be read and stored for
big data and trial evidence. Pretty decent actually.

~~~
fleitz
One should note that each page had one letter printed on it, I doubt it will
be useful for reading regular printed text anytime soon.

------
lpolovets
The work described is very interesting, although when I first read the
headline I thought the article would be about training a model that predicted
book ratings based on book cover images. That sounds like a fun experiment to
try, too.

------
thesmallestcat
Make sure you fill the first and last several pages of your journal of
subversive essays with homages to your pets etc.

